# Apples with little blzck spots on them



## ladybug (Aug 18, 2002)

Hi, I got a bunch of crabapples from my mom but I wanted to find out if they were okay to eat first. They are sweet crabapples but all of them have something that looks like little black dots of mildew all over the apples. It is very hard to remove unless you scrub it off hard. I even tried cooking them awhile but the stuff doesn't come off without massive scrubbing. I don't want to eat them if the stuff is harmful but we don't want to waste them either. Any ideas on what this could be? They were this way last year also but we didnt pick any last year because the squirrels got them all lol.:shrug:


----------



## ladybug (Aug 18, 2002)

Okay I found out what it was on my apples, it is Sooty Blotch and Fly Speck. They are still safe to eat, and the fungus that causes them can't make us sick according to the extension service. If anyone else out there has the same problem they told me that pruning the tree better and giving it plenty of sunlight helps to prevent it.


----------



## Use Less (Nov 8, 2007)

Both of those things attack conventional apples, too. We spray w/fungicide during the likely weather conditions.


----------

